# C:\windows\inf folder renamed



## Chalicedkitty (May 9, 2008)

Well I done did it this time! I thought I done did it When I broke the pins on my old processor but I think Ive just topped myself in computer destruction.


I renamed my inf folder now my computer wont load windows not even in safe mode. There is a forced repair option which I tried but it wont stop repairing even after hours and hours... Is there any hope or have I just turned my computer into a door stop?

Help! Thanks!


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

If you have a Vista DVD put that in and boot off of that. You will get the option to "*Repair my PC*" then it will try and fix it on it's own, or give the option to do a System Restore or finally the Repair Console one of the options should work for you.


----------



## Chalicedkitty (May 9, 2008)

thats the thing I go into set up and boot f2 and f12 I dont see an option to boot from disk... as for repair Im going on hour six of letting it run because well I have nothing better to try... aside f2 and f12 which both seem to lead me to the same place Im not sure how to boot off disk... Now there was an option to run internal or usb cdrom drive and I tried that but all it did was freeze up for an hour. Im at wits end with this thing... but its been running six hours Im going to head to bed for 9 hours at that point when I wake up if its still running repair Im going to shut it down and try something else not sure what unless I wake up and someone has a happy response for me lol


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

When you first boot up your computer if you don't have a logo, you should see on the Black Screen Press _this_ Key to Enter Setup" Where This key is either Del, F1, F2, or F12 depending on your computer. That should get you into the Setup Bios utility. In most cases you should already have your CD drive set up as the first boot device. But if you go to Boot or something like that you can change it to CD as first boot device. Be sure you have a bootable Vista CD or Restore Disc in the drive.


----------



## Chalicedkitty (May 9, 2008)

Boot Device Menu
*ST3320620AS
*ONBOARD or USB CD-Rom Drive
*System SetUp
*Diagnostic


I have the disk preset in the drive an I select OnBoard or cd rom option and hit enter I hear it run for a couple of minutes then nothing happens I cant switch options after I have hit enter it just stays on this same screen ith the onboard highlighted. Im using the Vista Reinstallation CD.


----------



## Chalicedkitty (May 9, 2008)

yep no luck trying to boot from disk it just freezes up for 8hours.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You should have a Vista recovery partition which is tantamount to the Vista recovery DVD. It is usually invoked by pressing the F10 key during boot-up.


----------

